# arranjar e arrumar



## schluckauf

oi, 
*Qual é a diferença entre arranjar e arrumar (se  tiver).. ? *

Por exemplo, arrumar um trabalho, arranjar um  problema ? Parecem sinonimos..

obrigado!!


----------



## olivinha

Oi Schlu,
No contexto que oferece, são sinônimos (manage to get/find), mas em outros contextos podem ter significados distintos.
Consulte o nosso dicionário para mais informação:
arranjar e arrumar.


----------



## almufadado

schluckauf said:


> oi,
> *Qual é a diferença entre arranjar e arrumar (se  tiver).. ? *
> 
> Por exemplo, arrumar um trabalho, arranjar um  problema ? Parecem sinonimos..
> 
> obrigado!!



*arrumar /arranjar trabalho ->  Encontrar/conseguir trabalho*

"Eu 'tou querendo arrumar um trabalho no Brasil" = "Eu estou querendo arranjar um trabalho em Portugal"


*Arrumar a desordem -> pôr em ordem o caos*

"- Mãe, eu prometo que arrumo o meu quarto hoje ... 
-> "- Sim, meu filho Brasileiro , você sempre promete que vai arrumar aquela bagunça !"  
-> "- Sim, meu filho Português,  tu dizes sempre que vais arrumar aquela confusão !"


*Arranjar -> consertar*

"Temos de arranjar/consertar a máquina que avariou ontem. 


*Arrumar / arranjar -> estar a vestir-se para sair*

-"Um momento que eu estou me arrumando para ir ver o canaval do Rio!" 
-"Um momento que eu estou a arranjar-me para ir ver as marchas de Lisboa!"


----------



## reka39

Hello!
Is it the same thing if I say "Tenho de limpar o pó, aspirar e arrumar/arranjar a casa"? For example, if I'm hosting a friend, I'll "arrumar" o "arranhar" o quarto (to equip it with clean linen, ...) ? Thanks!!


----------



## Istriano

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> Is it the same thing if I say "Tenho de limpar o pó, aspirar e arrumar/arranjar a casa"? For example, if I'm hosting a friend, I'll "arrumar" o "arranhar" o quarto (to equip it with clean linen, ...) ? Thanks!!



_Arranjar a casa _é de uso raro (tanto em Pt quanto no Br), normalmente se diz:_ arrumar a casa._


----------



## reka39

Hi again!
Talking about antonyms, if I want to say that my child created disorder in the room (he messed up his room), the only suitable verb is "desarrumar"? E.g. "a criança desarrumou o quarto todo". Or can I use also "desarranjar" ?  Thank you!


----------



## marta12

Nós não dizemos "arrumar um trabalho". Esse é, se não estou errada, um termo brasileiro.

O termo correcto é: desarrumar o quarto.

Arranjar é consertar.
Por exemplo
Qualquer coisa que esteja estragada é arranjada, ou consertada.

Arranhar = _to scratch_


----------



## Vanda

Como a Marta disse, dizemos ''arrumar um emprego/um trabalho/o quarto'' e ''desarrumar o quarto''.


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> Como a Marta disse, dizemos ''arrumar um emprego/um trabalho/o quarto'' e ''desarrumar o quarto''.



But, does "arrumar um emprego" mean simply "to find a job" or does it imply some degrees of effort (in the phase of research)? For example, if I move to another country and I found easily a job as a waiter (even though I'm qualified to be a nurse in my country, for example) - would I say "arrumei um emprego como empregado de mesa"? Can I say, alternatively "Encontrei um trabalho como empregado de mesa.." (both in PtE and in PtB)? Thanks!


----------



## reka39

Moreover, if I find "ela arranjava o pequeno-almoço" does it mean, for example that:
1) in the hotel the waiter is placing coffee, bread, marmelade, ectect on the table where guests will serve themselves
2) sb is preparing the breakfast (heat milk, coffee..); it does not imply to place sth on a table
thanks!!


----------



## MOC

reka39 said:


> But, does "arrumar um emprego" mean simply "to find a job" or does it imply some degrees of effort (in the phase of research)? For example, if I move to another country and I found easily a job as a waiter (even though I'm qualified to be a nurse in my country, for example) - would I say "arrumei um emprego como empregado de mesa"? Can I say, alternatively "Encontrei um trabalho como empregado de mesa.." (both in PtE and in PtB)? Thanks!



About the PtE part of the question, you could say "Encontrei um trabalho como empregado de mesa" but that would just mean, you found out there was an opening, but it doesn't mean you got it. At least that's what I would assume you meant.

In PtE I would expect you to say "arranjei um trabalho" if you really got the job.

I believe "arrumei um trabalho" would usually be understood but if the speaker was Portuguese, he probably wouldn't use it. It sounds PtBr.


----------



## Istriano

Em Portugal dizem: _arranjar a cara ao espelho_.  Muito engraçado. Também acho que _arrumar um emprego/uma namorada_ pode soar engraçado aos portugueses.


----------



## reka39

Istriano said:


> Em Portugal dizem: _arranjar a cara ao espelho_.  Muito engraçado. Também acho que _arrumar um emprego/uma namorada_ pode soar engraçado aos portugueses.




Hehe, "arrumar uma namorada" sounds funny to my Italian ear too. It seems you are doomed to stay alone, but, by coincidence/chance, you find one -ugly or stupid, it doesn't matter-! jokes apart, what is the PtE version of "arrumar uma namorada"? thanks!


----------



## marta12

"Arranjar uma namorada".


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hehe, "arrumar uma namorada" sounds funny to my Italian ear too. It seems you are doomed to stay alone, but, by coincidence/chance, you find one -ugly or stupid, it doesn't matter-!


Mesmo em português pode passar essa ideia.
"Vou arranjar/arrumar um namorado", pode parecer que vou aceitar qualquer um, desde que queira namorar comigo.


----------



## reka39

reka39 said:


> Moreover, if I find "ela arranjava o pequeno-almoço" does it mean, for example that:
> 1) in the hotel the waiter is placing coffee, bread, marmelade, ectect on the table where guests will serve themselves
> 2) sb is preparing the breakfast (heat milk, coffee..); it does not imply to place sth on a table
> thanks!!



Ok, I do believe it simply means both things. Anyway, do you say "arranjar o jantar/o almoço"? Thanks!


----------



## MOC

reka39 said:


> Ok, I do believe it simply means both things. Anyway, do you say "arranjar o jantar/o almoço"? Thanks!




I'd say "preparar" for both cases. I would understand what you meant if you said "arranjar" but it would be somewhat strange.


----------



## marta12

...ou "ir fazer o jantar/o almoço", que é a expressão mais comum.


----------



## reka39

Hello! In this thread I leart you both say "arranjar uma namorada" (depite, due my Italian background, I would find more natural to say 'encontrar uma namorada"). I come across the verb "rebocar"; do I express the same idea if I say "rebocar uma menina (for example)"? Perhaps, "arranjar uma namorada" gives the idea of a stable relationship, while rebocar conveys the idea of casuality? Thanks!


----------



## reka39

Hello! In an exercise I found the sentence 'o carro foi arranjado'? Does it mean that a mechanic fixed up a tecnical problem or, for example, I bought a new car and the vendor calls me to say I can go to the concessionaire to take it? Thanks! I am sorry but I do not have further context.


----------



## marta12

"O carro foi arranjado" means that a mechanic fixed up a tecnical problem


----------



## reka39

'O peixe é arranjado e passado por farinha'. In this case what do they mean with 'arranjar'? Perhaps, to remove the fishbone? Thanks.


----------



## Macunaíma

reka39 said:


> 'O peixe é arranjado e passado por farinha'. In this case what do they mean with 'arranjar'? Perhaps, to remove the fishbone? Thanks.



Não está claro para mim também. Minha primeira interpretação foi a de que o peixe é disposto numa bandeja para ser servido (arranjar = dispôr, arrumar, ordenar), mas não tem sentido fazer isso e depois passá-lo na farinha .

O fato é que arranjar/arrumar são verbos que servem para tanta coisa que às vezes nós os usamos quando esquecemos a palavra exata.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> 'O peixe é arranjado e passado por farinha'. In this case what do they mean with 'arranjar'? Perhaps, to remove the fishbone? Thanks.


In this case it means to prepare the fish scaling, removing fishbone or whatever is necessary to get the fish in a proper way to the dish you are about to cook.
In Portugal they also use "amanhar" with the same meaning.




(Please correct my English)


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> In this case it means to prepare the fish scaling, removing fishbone or whatever is necessary to get the fish in a proper way to the dish you are about to cook.
> In Portugal they also use "amanhar" with the same meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please correct my English)




"amanhar o peixe" significa simplesmente retirar as guelras, tripas e escamas ao peixe.
"arranjar o peixe" pode ter três significados:
- retiar as guelras, tripas e escamas, e aqui tem os mesmo significado que _amanhar. _Penso que é o significado que procura a reka_.
- _retirar as guelras, tripas, escamas e as espinhas, para por exemplo fazer filetes.
- retirar a pele e espinhas a um peixe já confeccionado.


----------



## anaczz

Sim, Marta, esse é o uso mais frequente de "amanhar", mas são sinônimos, segundo o Priberam

*amanhar* 
....
2.           Pôr em ordem. 			  = 			  ARRUMAR, ARRANJAR, LIMPAR

3.           Preparar para determinado fim (ex.: _amanhar o peixe_). 			  = 			  ARRANJAR
_v. tr. e pron._
4.           Melhor a aparência. 			  = 			  AJEITAR, ARRANJAR, COMPOR


A meu ver é sinônimo em todos os casos citados.


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Sim, Marta, esse é o uso mais frequente de "amanhar", mas são sinonimos*, segundo o Priberam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *perdi os acentos do meu Ipad, alguém os viu por ai? Também não consigo chegar ao i e ao o, na caixa dos caracteres acentuados.



Sim Ana , eu também disse o mesmo, mas só num dos casos.


----------



## reka39

Hello! Is exacty the same thing to say 'arrumei os sacos em cima do armário' and 'pus os sacos em cima do armário'? Thanks!!


----------



## uchi.m

reka39 said:


> Hello! In an exercise I found the sentence 'o carro foi arranjado'? Does it mean that a mechanic fixed up a tecnical problem or, for example, I bought a new car and the vendor calls me to say I can go to the concessionaire to take it? Thanks! I am sorry but I do not have further context.


Em PtE sim, em PtBr seria _o carro foi arrumado._


----------



## SãoEnrique

Vocês compreendem entre Brasileiros e Portugueses as diferenças como acima "arranjar VS arrumar" ?


----------



## anaczz

Os usos diferentes das palavras soam um pouco estranhos, num primeiro momento, para ambos, mas acabam por ser compreendidos.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! Is exacty the same thing to say 'arrumei os sacos em cima do armário' and 'pus os sacos em cima do armário'? Thanks!!



Em Portugal, pôr _os sacos em cima do armário_ não quer dizer que os sacos estejam/fiquem arrumados.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal, pôr _os sacos em cima do armário_ não quer dizer que os sacos estejam/fiquem arrumados.



Ok! Perhaps 'arrumar' implies 'in order' that is not a requisite of 'pôr', right? Thanks!


----------

